# Which receiver records the most hours?



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

I have the PVR 501 and am finding that the 35 hours (or whatever) is not enough - I'm a big movie fan! I think the 721's drive is triple the size of the 501's, which would make it the largest I could use on my Dish 500 - right? How about TiVo, do they have a receiver with a BIG drive? Any recommendations?  

TIA, Bill


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Stock out of the box, the 721 does.
TiVo 2's are 60 hrs.

People have upgraded dishplayers and ultimate TV hard drives if you want to go that route.


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

Check here for the King of all TiVo upgrades.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Now I just need to figure out how to get two 200 gig drives into my Tivo...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6183


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EricG _
> *Check here for the King of all TiVo upgrades. *


Interesting! Right now I'd be reluctant to upgrade the drive in a warrantied receiver as I'd lose my guarantee. But, once the warranty has expired I'd do it! Right now though, I think the 721 is looking like my best bet, then I'll be putting my 501 (which I own) on eBay.

Who has the best price on the 721? Would that be Dish Depot? If it is Dish Depot, that's unfortunate as I'm in the same state and would need to pay an additional 6%! 

- Bill


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Bill, Shoot an email to AllSatellites.
http://www.allsat.com/index.html

I'm not sure if they have a 721 on there website yet, I know a few people here have bought from them.


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by John Corn _
> *Bill, Shoot an email to AllSatellites.
> http://www.allsat.com/index.html
> 
> I'm not sure if they have a 721 on there website yet, I know a few people here have bought from them. *


They do - the price is $529. I have an E-mail waiting for then when the arrive today. Depending on the answers to my questions in the message, I'll most likely be purchasing my 721 from them.

Thanks for the tip John!

Bill


----------

